
TruffleRuby: a fast starting Ruby using JVM technology - jerven
https://github.com/graalvm/truffleruby/blob/master/doc/user/svm.md
======
jerven
I think it is really cool to see the promises of Truffle starting to get
delivered!

What is really cool is that this won't just be for Ruby, but also other
languages such as JS and R.

